# Transfer Express Offers Metallic Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Add excitement to printed apparel with metallic screen printed custom heat transfers from Transfer Express. Brighten and accent your own designs or customize Transfer Express clip art by incorporating plastisol inks with metal flakes for a subtle touch of bling. 

Metallic inks are available in three processes: Hot Split, Goof Proof and Polytrans. They can be used for the entire design or as an accent. Metallic and nonmetallic colors can be combined in multicolor designs. 

Transfers can be ordered in gold, silver and graphite. Express Names also are available in matching silver and gold. 

To learn more, go to Make Your Custom Print Shine with Metallic Inks | Transfer Express

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

